# Question about ceramic heat emitters



## Redlance (Oct 12, 2011)

Hi! I posted a thread a few days ago about humidity and heat problems. I just bought a ceramic heat emitter and was browsing the instructions before install when i ran into a potential problem. It says to keep the che 30cm away from anything. Right now i have m redfoot in a 6 inch tall rubbermaid-type plastic tub with about half of the enclosure covered... i've seen pictures if people with similar set ups and they have their heat emitters just clamped onto the end of their tubs. I guess what i'm wondering is, what would be the safest way to install it? I don't want to risk burning down his enclosure and the rest of the house, but I can't see how hanging it 30cm above the enclosure is even going to have any kind of effect. I bought a rheostat to better control the tempreature, will that help? Any input you guys can give me would really help! Thanks.


----------



## Redstrike (Oct 12, 2011)

I know it may be difficult, but the safest and most efficient way to use CHE's is to have them hanging directly downward over the area you'd like to heat. They get hot, I've burnt my arm on mine accidentally, so you definitely want to be cautious. I'd also recommend using a thermostat with it when you can. Zoo Med has one available for ~$30. Here are pictures of my RF setup and how I have my CHE mounted.

http://www.tortoiseforum.org/Thread-Final-Enclosure-for-2-CH-Redfoots#axzz1aajlxuoz


----------



## pdrobber (Oct 12, 2011)

Hi there,

I think about 30cm is the standard to keep a fixture from the top of a tortoise's carapace. You can try using a lamp stand or something similar easily made out of screwing 3 pieces of wood together (for the base, height and extension into the center of the enclosure)...you can then hang the fixture by wrapping the cord around the stand so that it is suspended and stable.

Test how well the CHE works 30 cm above where the top of the tortoise's shell would be if standing on the spot where you would like to position it using a temp gun or probe. If it's not getting the temp you'd like you can get a fixture with a dimmer OR raise or lower the fixture by changing the amount of cord slack wrapped around the stand. I don't think adhering to the 30cm rule strictly is too necessary with a CHE as long as it's out of reach of the tort and not near anything it will burn/melt.


----------



## bikerchicspain (Oct 12, 2011)

I use the Che and I hang it at one end of the enclosure, don't worry they get very very hot, I have often left pieces of my arm and hands on it.
But you do have to be careful with plastic because if it starts to get that hot and starts to melt it will give of toxic fumes.

It's all basically common sense, place it where it will not be in contact with the plastic.


----------



## Madkins007 (Oct 12, 2011)

MOVED to Tortoise Enclosures to get a wider range of answers since the problem is not specific to Red-foots

30cm is about 12". My preferred way is to hang it from a chain with some S-hooks. The upper part of the chain can be hooked to an overhead frame, a stand as has been mentioned, or anything else that would hold it securely. I was using plant wall brackets in my big habitat.

Avoid using just the clamp for any bulb that weighs much or gets very warm- the clamps tend to fail in the most harmful way possible.


----------



## jackrat (Oct 12, 2011)

I use rheostats on CHE's, with good results.


----------

